# [SOLVED] Can't find driver for device, weird ACPI hardware ID?



## Orun (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi!
I'm not used to using Windows. Just for certain proprietary programs really.
Today I reinstalled XP SP3 on one of my machines.

I installed all my drivers except one. The device manager shows one unknown device that I can't figure out..

The hardware ID just says ACPI\AWY0001
No device ID or vendor ID..

A Google search brings up too much variable information to ascertain the issue. Anyone know what my mystery driver could be?

Screenshot attached may shed some light.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Can't find driver for device, weird ACPI hardware ID?*

What devices do you have connected to the computer??


----------



## Orun (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Can't find driver for device, weird ACPI hardware ID?*

Thanks for the prompt response!
Nothing fancy connected to it, just basic peripherals.

Monitor, mouse (USB), keyboard (USB), speakers (USB powered, line in).
Only unusual PCI things inside are Wireless card from TP-Link and Conextant old school modem. I've also got a USB drive sticking out at the moment.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Can't find driver for device, weird ACPI hardware ID?*

try to run cmoputer on minimum components,only monitor,keyboard & mouse,nothing else & check in device manager wether you still find the PCI device in other devices..


----------



## Orun (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Can't find driver for device, weird ACPI hardware ID?*

Unplugged the USB speakers and the thumbdrive, no luck. :4-dontkno

Might I need a chipset update? How would I go about figuring out what my chipset is and if there are any upgrades available?

I ask because my computer name is an ACPI Multiprocessor PC.. sounds like a default Windows driver.. 

Incidentally the hardware ID of the device I'm missing is ACPI etc etc... Just a guess?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Can't find driver for device, weird ACPI hardware ID?*

Cold you post the specs of your Computer(custom built/OEM?),if OEM,make,model & model #?


----------



## Will k (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Can't find driver for device, weird ACPI hardware ID?*

hi try hunter soft unknown device identifier ( zhangduo.com )


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Can't find driver for device, weird ACPI hardware ID?*

Please refer to this thread -> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/solved-asus-driver-for-winxp-161097.html


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Can't find driver for device, weird ACPI hardware ID?*

Orun, in Device Manager, right click on the device that isn't installed and select Update Driver. If that doesn't work, go to the computer manufacturer's website and search for the drivers for your make and model.


----------



## Orun (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Can't find driver for device, weird ACPI hardware ID?*

My machine is a pre-built Dell Inspiron 531 desktop.

Upon examination, clicking this link seems to suggest that I need to install my chipset: Dell Support, Inspiron 531 Drivers

However, the link for the Chipset driver is broken!


----------



## Orun (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Can't find driver for device, weird ACPI hardware ID?*

ISSUE RESOLVED!

Okay, I found the chipset drivers for AMD Awaymode (v1.01)
Yay , all my hardware is recognized 

(download this driver here)

Thanks everyone!


----------

